# Moose Poachers



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Tip leads to charges in moose shootings near Larimore
Brad Dokken Grand Forks Herald
Published Thursday, December 11, 2008

Charges are pending in connection with two moose that were shot and left in a field Nov. 22 south of Larimore, N.D.

According to Paul Freeman, district enforcement supervisor for the North Dakota Game and Fish Department in Devils Lake, district game warden Gary Rankin, Larimore, received a call from a confidential informant early Tuesday morning.

Rankin and Freeman obtained a confession from the suspect Wednesday. Names weren't immediately available Thursday morning because formal charges hadn't yet been filed with the Grand Forks County state's attorney.

The moose - an adult bull and adult cow - were shot sometime late afternoon or early evening Nov. 22. They were standing in a soybean field less than 100 yards off a township road northeast of Kempton, N.D., south of Larimore


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

Glad to hear whoever is responsible got caught!!! Interesting to see where it goes!! 
Kudos to whoever called in with the tip!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :beer:


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

OMG
:eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:

What a waste. My father would have beat me until their was nothing left. Then my grandfather would have stomped the shreds of me left over...

:******: :******:

I am amazed that anyone would have such a low respect for life and for resources... truly pitiful.


----------



## bisontraks (Dec 22, 2006)

I heard they found a dead calf moose close by when they took the rest of the corn off. Supposablely this raises it to a felony.

String'em up high.

:******:


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

there was a moose wandering through my area a couple months ago. Had been spotted several times. Just found out that some one found it dead (shot) in a corn field about 25 miles south of here. 
I just don't get why?


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

Man charged with moose shootings
James MacPherson
Associated Press - 12/12/2008
BISMARCK - The identity of the man accused of illegally shooting two moose south of Larimore has been indentified.

Authorities say 28-year-old Robert Sather of Larimore has been charged with two counts of illegal taking of game.

Game warden Gary Rankin say Sather faces a $4,000 fine and two years in jail on the misdemeanor charges. A court date has been set for Jan. 14.

Rankin says the bull and cow were shot with a rifle about 50 yards from a township road near Kempton. Rankin says a calf that was with the moose was not harmed and should survive without its mother.

Rankin says a tip from a citizen lead authorities to Sather.

Rankin says meat from the moose was given to two charities that paid to have the animals processed.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

The adjoining land renter :evil: poached a deer by my house last week, I called RAP. I was watching the blood leak out of the deer and all I got from the warden is what can I do I didn't see it. So whats RAP for anyway, he didnt even care. I hoped he would come finish it off, but instead it died a slow lingering death. I asked if I could finish it off he said no. My apologies to the Creator.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

buckseye
That is BS; Monday I would contact someone higher up with NDG&F too re-report the poacher and to also report the arrogance of the warden's response to your RAP call.


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

I thought when you called RAP hotline you got the state radio dispatcher and they had a warden call you??? Have they changed the process?


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

The warden calls you.

I've called this guy in before with the same results from the Warden. But at least he did come out and take pics and stuff the one time, but I was told again what I see does not matter. I was so pizzed that time I told the warden if I see that guy shoot an elephant I wasn't ever wasting my time calling him again. But silly me I called again, what a waste of time. The wardens excuse was he's busy, well I should hope so that is what we pay him to be. He could at least call the poacher and warn him to quit doing this kind of stuff.

Its kind of scary, the poacher actually called our Sheriff last year and asked if he could shoot me. The Sheriff's Dept came out and put me in protective custody and didn't do anything to the guy who wants to kill me. All I did is buy my home and this poacher has been crazy and terrorizing me since. Now he has taken the next step and shot a deer near my house, will he shoot me next? What do I do?

Our States Att has called me several times to warn me about pending danger from this madman. The SA told me to pay an extra $125.00 for a restraining order, I said he has already threatened my life go restrain him.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I feel I must add this, the warden I write about is a very nice person and loves hunting just like the rest of us. Maybe his hands are tied for some reason with the madman who wants me dead. I tell you what having a mountain lion in my yard is not as scary as the madman who is constantly stalking me.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

You know buckseye, this is whats wrong with our system.

Wardens say they rely on sportsman doing the right thing by calling guys like this in. But than when someone does (like you did) they do NOTHING!

Whats the point than?

As far as your crazy neighbor, do you have a concealed carry permit? If not, id be getting one, and using it.


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Sounds like the warden doesn't want to deal with this nutcase, that's gotta suck having a neighbor like that


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Buckseye maybe you should get a real good digital camera then he could "see it"


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Hey thanks guys, I try to just look the other way all I can I guess but sometimes it's just to far. I wish I would have had a video cam then maybe. I have a decent home security system set to dial my close neighbor, he's a 23 year Army vet and is definitely not afraid of the dark..lol. It could easily take days for our cops to get here.

But ya I need a good video cam.

Happy New Year everyone! :lol:


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

Hey Buckeye, still having trouble with that nutcase. I feel sorry for his wife she seems to be such a nice lady.Incidently we sat by your mother at the funeral Saturday. She is like me getting younger every year.
Happy New Year


----------

